# récupérer les photos de l'iphone ?



## illicoo (29 Juillet 2008)

bonjour,
je souhaites récupérer les photos de l'iphone,
je l'ai fait par mail en pièce jointe,
mais y a t il un autre moyen ?

merci illicoo


----------



## Dramis (29 Juillet 2008)

sur un pc, l'iphone est reconnu comme un appareil photo, il suffit de les draguer sur le bureau, sur mac ça doit être pareil.


----------



## ChrisBordeaux (29 Juillet 2008)

Tu as un PC ou un Mac ? avec un Mac, il suffit d'utiliser iPhoto. Toutes les photos prises par l'iPhone (dans le dossier Pellicule) sont visibles par iPhoto et transférables sur le Mac. Celles qui sont dans les autres dossiers sont synchronisables avec iTunes.


----------



## kikiik (30 Juillet 2008)

Tout d'abord, il faut faire rechercher dans les forums d'igen.fr... ensuite la réponse s'y trouve déjà...


----------



## puffade (30 Juillet 2008)

ChrisBordeaux a dit:


> Tu as un PC ou un Mac ? avec un Mac, il suffit d'utiliser iPhoto. Toutes les photos prises par l'iPhone (dans le dossier Pellicule) sont visibles par iPhoto et transférables sur le Mac. Celles qui sont dans les autres dossiers sont synchronisables avec iTunes.



Il doit y avoir un truc qui m'échappe dans la synchronisation avec iphoto via itunes.
En effet, je vous livre deux aspects qui m'ont étonné (à noter que dans itunes, j'ai coché l'option synchronisation de tous les dossiers avec iphoto).
- 1 si je fais uns synchro et que je débranche mon iphone avant d'ouvrir iphoto, je ne retrouve pas mes photos dans iphoto. Par contre si je le laisse brancher et que j'ouvre iphoto, il me propose de les importer.
- 2: Si j'efface des photos dans iphoto, et bien ça ne m'efface pas ces mêmes photos du dossier pellicule dans l'iphone (par contre ça les efface dans le dossier dernier rouleau et derners mois de l'iphone). Est-ce que c'est parce que j'ai pas vidé la corbeille iphoto ?

J'ai pas l'impression que la synchro soit complète ou alors je ne comprends pas le fonctionnement de cette dernière.
merci de vos réponses


----------



## imonamac (17 Octobre 2009)

Pour recuperer les photos du dossier *Pellicule* sur son Mac sans utiliser *iPhoto* il suffit d'utiliser le logiciel livré avec tous les Mac et qui se trouve dans *Applications*, c'est *Transfert d'images*, tout simplement. That's it!


----------



## Mac_Ouille (11 Décembre 2009)

imonamac a dit:


> Pour recuperer les photos du dossier *Pellicule* sur son Mac sans utiliser *iPhoto* il suffit d'utiliser le logiciel livré avec tous les Mac et qui se trouve dans *Applications*, c'est *Transfert d'images*, tout simplement. That's it!



Pour ma part l'un comme l'autre ne fonctionne pas je vois bien iPod touch mais aucune photos apparait : 0 élément


----------



## imonamac (11 Décembre 2009)

Mac_Ouille a dit:


> Pour ma part l'un comme l'autre ne fonctionne pas je vois bien iPod touch mais aucune photos apparait : 0 élément




On parle bien du dossier "Pellicule" pas du dossier "Photothèque"....


----------



## Mac_Ouille (11 Décembre 2009)

Je n'ai pas de dossier pellicule&#8230; sans vouloir passer pour l'idiot de service&#8230; ce n'est pas mon iPod Touch mais je veux juste y récupérer quelques photos. Sans tout synchro etc&#8230;


----------



## piloumac (2 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour l'informations, avec Transfert d'Images, ça marche nickel ... on peut choisir quelle photo transferrer et où ... parfait.

Merci à vous.


----------



## ivan r (18 Janvier 2010)

ben oui mais dans l'appli transfert d'image il me dit qu'aucun appareil est branché? Alors?


----------



## dannies (17 Juillet 2012)

imonamac a dit:


> On parle bien du dossier "Pellicule" pas du dossier "Photothèque"....


j'ai le même problème,
lorsque je branche l'iphone, celui ci est reconnu, que se soit par iphoto ou transfert d'image, mais il est indiqué 0 photo, alors que j'en ai beaucoup (trop)

avez vous trouver une solution à ce problème ?


----------

